# Anyone have tincts for sale?



## faztaz (Feb 22, 2010)

Looking to acquire one or two tincts. Thanks.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

got matechos and blue sips...see my add


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

got azureus avail , cny area


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

have patricias and azureus for sale.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

You should post up your location and find someone local with them, shipping 2 frogs would be somewhat expensive... And quite a few people breed tincs.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ill have Azureus pretty soon.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Where are you located?
For locals, I currently have Regina, Citronella, Powderblue and Azureus


----------



## faztaz (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry in Hoboken NJ. Looking for tincts


----------

